# New U2U identification



## fredtgreco

If you look in the upper right hand corner, you will see that it is easier to tell now if you have a new U2U.


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> If you look in the upper right hand corner, you will see that it is easier to tell now if you have a new U2U.


[waiting for somebody to send me a new U2U]... [staring at the upper right hand corner]...


----------



## blhowes

Cool! Good job, Fred.


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> The pic doesn't show up for me. Just a red x w/ white border.



Do you have the flash player plugin installed? Are you using an image blocker/filter?


----------



## bond-servant

I don't have it flashing either. Using firefox v.1.07 Mozilla 5.0 Java Script enabled for this site.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> The pic doesn't show up for me. Just a red x w/ white border.



Ditto for me too. 

I'm using Explorer 5 or 6.0. Can't remember which.


----------



## brymaes

Not seeing it. Using Firefox 1.0.7


----------



## blhowes

IE 6.0


----------



## fredtgreco

You all should have a U2U now. It would also be helpful to know which theme you are using.


----------



## Augusta

I got flashing going on here. I have IE 6.0 and it is working great. I am using the default theme which is blue, I think it's the default. 

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> You all should have a U2U now. It would also be helpful to know which theme you are using.


Fred,
I was using the default theme and the flashing U2U worked fine. I tried each of the themes, and it didn't affect the flashing.


----------



## StudentoftheWord

Works here. 

I saw that I had the messages and thought..."great, what have I done now?" 

-Chuck


----------



## gwine

Worked fine both before and after you fixed it.

Firefox 1.0.7

And I have no idea what "themes" are.

[Edited on 11-6-2005 by gwine]


----------



## brymaes

Working now...using "GreyModern" theme for Firefox...


----------



## jfschultz

It sure stands out. I am using Safari 1.3.1 on Mac OSX 10.3.9 and the Puritanboard Default Silver theme.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Works on Firefox


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Working fine. But the "stats calandar" is not working (whatever that is...?)


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Working fine. But the "stats calandar" is not working (whatever that is...?)



I know. I'm working on it. If I can't get it to work, I'll ditch it.


----------



## Romans922

I see u2u flashing on mozilla firefox


----------



## VictorBravo

Works here, IE, but it looks like you already know that.

Vic


----------



## Michael Butterfield

Works for me too, but I have no idea about fox fire, fire fox or mozarella!


----------



## satz

It works for me in IE ...


----------



## ANT

Working Good here! IE6


----------



## bond-servant

flashing works here too! firefox 1.07


----------



## LawrenceU

Flashing object on my screen. Firefox.


----------



## BJClark

Works for me on Netscape


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> Working Good here! IE6


----------



## Covenant Joel

Works fine on Firefox.


----------



## Shane

Working here: IE6


----------



## SRoper

Is the "posts since last visit" also new? Anyway, it's good; now I won't feel like I have to visit once every 24 hours.


----------



## tdowns

*I see clearly now*

I see it. Safari


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Yes, I'm seeing it. I thot you only wanted a note if I couldn't see it.

IE.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Working on firefox!


----------



## JohnV

IE, and I see it.


----------



## Peter

F.F. & I see it


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I see it now.


----------



## johnrsorrell

I see it.


----------



## Authorised

Works here with IE 6.0 and Ironic theme.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Works for me. IE 6.0.2900.2180.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519


----------



## turmeric

It's not flashing but I see it. I don't know what my browser is, it's a local ISP.


----------



## wsw201

I see it.


----------



## Peters

Yep, i can see it, Fred.


----------



## Anton Bruckner

flashing. not like the brits.


----------



## Roldan

I see it


----------



## ChristopherPaul

See it

IE 6.0


----------



## john_Mark

Using IE and it works fine. I will check Firefox later.


----------



## refbaptdude

It is working


----------



## non dignus

Good. IE


----------



## RickyReformed

Fred,

I see the flashing U2U. I'm on Internet Explorer (but also use FireFox.)

Ricky


----------



## Kaalvenist

Works for me. (Internet Explorer)


----------



## ARJarvis

*I saw it*

Using firefox v.1.07 Mozilla 5.0


----------



## historyb

works for me


----------



## D. Paul

See it. IE


----------



## JM

Mine is working fine.


----------



## Ravens

Sorry, don't sign on much.

Its flashin'.


----------



## larryjf

The flash works in my Mozilla Firefox browser.


----------

